# Chipsätze Sockel 1151 Unterschiede



## Joel-92 (26. Oktober 2016)

*Chipsätze Sockel 1151 Unterschiede*

Hallo, es gibt viele verschiedene Chipsätze bei Mainboards. 
Der Z170 und Q170 kommen mir am besten ausgestattet vor. Was sind aber die Unterschiede zwischen Z und Q?


----------



## True Monkey (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Chipsätze Sockel 1151 Unterschiede*

Hi 

Was soll ich mir die Finger wundtippen wenn wir hier schon alles zusammen tragen 

Sockel 1151 – Wikipedia


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Chipsätze Sockel 1151 Unterschiede*

Intel Skylake: Evolution bei den CPUs, Revolution bei den Chipsatzen - Technikaffe.de Hier gibt´s auch nen guten Vergleich zum Vorgänger


----------



## flotus1 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Chipsätze Sockel 1151 Unterschiede*

Q: Business
Z: Consumer
Mit Z170 lässt sich beispielsweise übertakten (CPU und RAM), das geht planmäßig mit keinem anderen Chipsatz.


----------



## mmayr (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Chipsätze Sockel 1151 Unterschiede*

Ich grab den Thread hier noch einmal aus.

Einen groben Überblick über die 1151 Chipsätze konnte ich mit Hilfe von Wikipedia bereits erhaschen.
Die Bedeutung von Z170*A* Z170*P* oder Z170*Pro* bzw. Z170*X* konnte ich aber noch  nicht ausforschen.
Bitte um Aufklärung!

Danke!!


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Chipsätze Sockel 1151 Unterschiede*

Das hat mit dem Chipsatz nichts zu tun. Das sind nur Bezeichnungen des Marketings.


----------



## flotus1 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Chipsätze Sockel 1151 Unterschiede*

Das sind nicht Bezichnungen verschiedener Chipsätze, das sind nur die Namen die die Hersteller ihren Mainboards geben. Es ist immer der gleiche Z170-Chipsatz.


----------



## mmayr (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Chipsätze Sockel 1151 Unterschiede*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------

